# Poodle head shots and topknots!



## Suddenly (Aug 8, 2013)

Here's Brandon!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)




----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)




----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Too many playdates and rolling in the grass plays havoc on molly's soft hair!
Hoping winter will make her TK come back............. hwell:


----------



## Lotusland spoos (May 10, 2010)

Wild hair for Charlie!


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Bonnie








wet Bonnie








Jazz








wet Jazz








Chili (my sister in law's poodle)


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

My favorite for Carley.


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

My favorite for Stella.


----------



## hunny518 (Jun 5, 2012)

This is my favorite and most recent head shot of Aria









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)




----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Fluffyspoos said:


>


Now THAT'S a round and fluffy topknot! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Lou and Apollo head shots 

He couldn't even see much , he was in need of a haircut!!! Haha 








Miss "fluffy princess" Lou









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Carrie-e (Oct 23, 2012)

My beautiful boy.


----------



## Carrie-e (Oct 23, 2012)

My little princess,a registered miniature poodle but no bigger than a toy!


----------



## Joelly (May 8, 2012)

Here you go. I couldn't choose so I post them all. Sorry :argh:

The creamy white is a toy poodle, Edison. 

The grey black with mischief look on his face is a half-toy-poodle, Charlie.


----------



## Angl (Nov 9, 2012)

Max







Maddie 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)




----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)




----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Side view, seeing the crest.


----------



## Ellyisme (Jul 17, 2012)

Hibbert









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Many variations of Journey's topknot


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

My Misha!


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

N2Mischief said:


> My Misha!


That is one gorgeous photo!!! Beautiful poodle!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

Guys, Do we have some beautiful dogs or what??? I love everyone of them.


----------



## ChantersMom (Aug 20, 2012)

Here is Chanter the day of his groom:




Chanter: 1 1/2 weeks post-groom:


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)




----------



## Zmyjka (Sep 16, 2012)

*Way to the corded TK *

Classic...









Creative...









Crazy...









Cheery...









Corded!


----------



## Servicepoodlemomma (Jun 22, 2013)

Dezba @ 12 weeks







Halona

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Silverbs (Dec 24, 2012)

Calder. I think he was between 5-6 months... 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Took this today and I liked it. 

Bonnie on the coffee table - I know, I know, she shouldn't be up there, but she likes it and it's covered with glass, so who cares.


----------



## Joelly (May 8, 2012)

I'm having gorgeous overload just looking at all of these poodles. We sure have many gorgeous poodles up in here.


----------



## ChantersMom (Aug 20, 2012)

Our Poodles are such beauties!!!


----------



## Suddenly (Aug 8, 2013)

I Ditto what RunChanter said!
???


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Just a couple of my scruffy cuties!

It was a challenge to get them to sit still...


----------



## Eclipse (Apr 26, 2010)

Attached are headshots of Fallon (5 at the time the pic was taken) and puppy Aven (6 1/2 months at the time the pic was taken).


----------



## newsja (Nov 17, 2013)

Hair on the head of his miniature poodle makes my girlfriend.


----------



## pgr8dnlvr (Aug 7, 2011)

man I wish I could see those braided pictures full size and up close! Amazing!

Rebecca


----------



## MrsKaia (Dec 3, 2011)

Yuki hardly ever minds posing for a picture


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

Carrie-e said:


> My beautiful boy.












He is beautiful. First thing I thought of when I saw him was












BTW I just loved that movie


----------



## cliffdweller (Jan 31, 2011)

Rain -- always a little on the wild side ~~~


----------



## Zmyjka (Sep 16, 2012)

newsja said:


> Hair on the head of his miniature poodle makes my girlfriend.


Wow! Krasavica  Ili eto malcik?


----------



## georgie (Sep 26, 2013)

Just trimmed today. Still learning  but cute as can be! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## newsja (Nov 17, 2013)

Zmyjka,you guessed correct-girl:smile:

pgr8dnlvr,you have requested a fuller picture? This size is perfect? More zoom could not unfortunately.There is another model...


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Wow, newsya! That is some hairdo. She is so pretty! I love it. 

The only picture that isn't tiny is the last one. The others are all teeny. It might be because you are so far away.


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Branna's topknot after bath and blow out 







Then After brushing and hair cut







Her many different lengths






















Winter's different styles 
Pointy







Banded Mohawk 







And bed head!









Killa's only had two different lengths 
Short 







And A bit longer, lol. 










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

